# Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ για το 2009



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική σελίδα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ:

*ΒΡΑΒΕΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ*
Με την υποστήριξη του Οργανισμού Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Έργων του Λόγου (Ο.Σ.Δ.Ε.Λ.)

To Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) και τα Ινστιτούτα της Αθήνας —Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο, Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε, Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες και Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο— θα απονείμουν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2009 σε πέντε μεταφραστές της βρετανικής, γαλλόφωνης, γερμανικής, ισπανόφωνης και ιταλικής λογοτεχνίας αντίστοιχα, την Τετάρτη, 7 Οκτωβρίου 2009 και ώρα 8.00 μ.μ. σε εκδήλωση που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες της Αθήνας (Μητροπόλεως 23, Σύνταγμα).

Η τελική λίστα των υποψηφίων ανά κατηγορία είναι η εξής:

*Μετάφραση βρετανικής λογοτεχνίας*
• Αθηνά Κακούρη για το βιβλίο _Το μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρουντ_ του Charles Dickens (Εστία)
• Χριστίνα-Πηγή Κουτρουμπά για το βιβλίο _Η τριλογία των επαναστάσεων-Δόκτωρ Κοπέρνικος, Κέπλερ, Το γράμμα του Νεύτωνα_ του John Banville (Κέδρος)
• Γιώργος Μπλάνας για το βιβλίο _Κάθρην: Μια ιστορία_ του William Makepeace Thackeray (Νεφέλη)

*Μετάφραση γαλλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας*
• Αχιλλέας Κυριακίδης για το βιβλίο _Στο café της χαμένης νιότης_ του Patrick Modiano (Πόλις)
• Θωμάς Σκάσσης για το βιβλίο _Ποιος σκότωσε τον Έντουιν Ντρουντ_ του Jean-Pierre Ohl (Εστία)
• Ανδρέας Στάικος για το βιβλίο _Ζωρζ Νταντέν ή Ο ανύπαρκτος σύζυγος_ του Molière (Κίχλη)

*Μετάφραση γερμανικής λογοτεχνίας*
• Ιάκωβος Κοπερτί για το βιβλίο _Η Βίβλος του Διαβόλου_ του Richard Dübell (Λιβάνης)
• Άντζη Σαλταμπάση για το βιβλίο _Μόνος στο Βερολίνο_ του Hans Fallada (Πόλις)
• Ηλίας Τσιριγκάκης για το βιβλίο _Η στιγμή του έρωτα_ του Martin Walser (Εστία)

*Μετάφραση ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας*
• Έφη Γιαννοπούλου για το βιβλίο _Κονστάνσια και άλλες ιστορίες για παρθένους_ του Carlos Fuentes (Άγρα)
• Βασιλική Κνήτου για το βιβλίο _Το βιβλίο του Μανουέλ_ του Julio Cortázar (Κέδρος)
• Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για το βιβλίο _Το τέλος της τρέλας_ του Jorge Volpi (Αλεξάνδρεια)

*Μετάφραση ιταλικής λογοτεχνίας*
• Δημήτρης Γουρίδης για το βιβλίο _Στάχτη_ της Grazia Deledda (Ροές)
• Μαρία Οικονομίδου για το βιβλίο _Γόμορρα_ του Roberto Saviano (Πατάκης)
• Γιάννης Η. Παππάς για το βιβλίο _Mottetti - 20 Ερωτικά ποιήματα_ του Eugenio Montale (Οδός Πανός)

Το βραβείο σε κάθε νικητή θα συνοδεύεται από το χρηματικό ποσό των 3.000 Ευρώ και δικαίωμα διαμονής για ένα μήνα στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας» στις Λεύκες της Πάρου ή στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας» στο Κράσι του Δήμου Μαλίων Κρήτης.

Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής είχαν οι λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις που εκδόθηκαν το 2008 και ανήκουν στο χώρο του μυθιστορήματος, του διηγήματος, της ποίησης και του θεάτρου.​


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2009)

Απορία: γιατί βρετανικής λογοτεχνίας; Η Ιρλανδία μένει απ'έξω;
Επίσης, υπάρχει γλώσσα βρετανική;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Άλλωστε, ο John Banville είναι Ιρλανδός.

Στις υποψηφιότητες του 2007 υπήρχαν δύο Νοτιοαφρικανοί, ο Κούτσι και η Γκόρντιμερ. Το 2008 είχαν την κόρη Ντεσάι, που είναι Ινδή και μένει μόνιμα στην Αμερική.

Θα έχουν κάποιον καλό λόγο, κι εμείς την περιέργεια να τον μάθουμε. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι είναι στη Βρετανία.

Προσθήκη: Δείτε διόρθωση του «Κούτσι» σε «Κουτσί» εδώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 3, 2009)

Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να δίνουν βραβεία "γερμανόφωνης" και "ιταλόφωνης" λογοτεχνίας. Ουοτέβα...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2009)

Κι εγώ απορώ γιατί να μη βραβεύονται και μεταφράσεις μη μυθοπλαστικών έργων.


----------



## tuna (Oct 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία: γιατί βρετανικής λογοτεχνίας; Η Ιρλανδία μένει απ'έξω;
> Επίσης, υπάρχει γλώσσα βρετανική;



Απ' ό,τι ήξερα μέχρι τώρα, η Ιρλανδία έμενε πράγματι απέξω. Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν μπόρεσε να συμμετάσχει στην πρώτη χρονιά του διαγωνισμού η μετάφραση της "Θάλασσας", πάλι του Τζον Μπάνβιλ. Όμως, μάλλον κάτι άλλαξε φέτος...


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2009)

Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το πώς χρηματοδοτείται το βραβείο. 
Πάντως μου φαίνονται παράξενες οι ονομασίες
Γαλλόφωνη, αλλά γερμανική. 
Δηλαδή περιλαμβάνονται οι γαλλοκαναδοί, εξαιρούνται οι Αυστριακοί κι οι Ελβετοί.

Ζαζ, φαντάζεσαι επιτροπή να προσπαθεί να κρίνει μετάφραση π.χ. μαθηματικού βιβλίου;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2009)

Δεν μιλάμε για μαθηματικό έργο SBE, αλλά για δοκίμιο. 
Επειδή βρέθηκα κάποτε σε μια απονομή των κρατικών βραβείων μετάφρασης άκουσα τον Άρη Μπερλή να λέει πως έχουν ζητήσει επανειλημμένως να συμπεριληφθεί και η μετάφραση δοκιμίου στα βραβεία, αλλά το θέμα έχει κολλήσει κάπου στο υπουργείο πολιτισμού. 
Είχε εκφράσει μάλιστα την ευχή στα επόμενα βραβεία να υπάρχει, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν εισακούστηκε... 

Είναι ένα θέμα που καίει πάντως και θα ήταν καλό να λυθεί, γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε πως χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να μεταφράσεις ένα μυθιστόρημα, αλλά εξίσου μεγάλη προσπάθεια χρειάζεται για να μεταφράσεις μια βιογραφία ή ένα φιλοσοφικό δοκίμιο ή ένα δοκίμιο περί ποιήσεως ή τέχνης γενικότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Να σημειωθεί ότι στα Κρατικά Λογοτεχνικά Βραβεία περιλαμβάνεται Βραβείο Δοκιμίου–Κριτικής.

Το 2006 είχε αναγγελθεί και βραβείο μετάφρασης δοκιμίου:

Αναβάθμιση των Κρατικών Βραβείων Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης εξήγγειλε ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού Γιώργος Βουλγαράκης, αυξάνοντας εφεξής τον αριθμό των βραβείων από δύο σε έξι και καταρτίζοντας μόνιμο εσωτερικό κανονισμό λειτουργίας, που θα διέπει τις εργασίες της Κριτικής Επιτροπής.

[...]

Τις νέες ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν την πολιτική του ΥΠΠΟ στο χώρο των βραβείων λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, έναν χώρο που "η αργοπορημένη" θεσμοθέτησή του - μόλις δεκαπέντε χρόνια- αποτελεί μια "ανησυχητική μαρτυρία για τα αντανακλαστικά των πολιτειακών μας μηχανισμών", όπως είπε ο κ. Βουλγαράκης, χαιρέτησε με ικανοποίηση ο πρόεδρος της κριτικής επιτροπής των λογοτεχνικών βραβείων μετάφρασης, Φώτης Δημητρακόπουλος.

Τα έξι βραβεία που θεσμοθετεί το ΥΠΠΟ, μετονομάζονται σε Κρατικά Βραβεία Μετάφρασης και αποκτούν επωνυμία το καθένα χωριστά.

*Θα απονέμονται κατά ζεύγη εναλλάξ, ανά διετία* και αφορούν τις μεταφράσεις από ξένες γλώσσες στα ελληνικά και είναι τα εξής:

- Βραβείο Άρη Αλεξάνδρου, για τη μετάφραση πεζογραφικού έργου, Βραβείο Ιάκωβου Πολυλά, για τη μετάφραση ποιητικού ή δραματικού έργου, *Βραβείο Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη για τη μετάφραση δοκιμιακού ή θεωρητικού έργου και βραβείο Κωνσταντίνου Κούμα, για τη μετάφραση έργου από το πεδίο των θετικών και εφαρμοσμένων επιστημών.*

Για τις μεταφράσεις από τα ελληνικά σε ξένες γλώσσες, θα ισχύουν δύο ετήσια βραβεία, ένα για τη μετάφραση λογοτεχνικού έργου με την επωνυμία Βραβείο Κίμωνος Φράιερ και ένα για τη μετάφραση δοκιμιακού, θεωρητικού ή επιστημονικού έργου, με την επωνυμία Βραβείο Λορέντζου Βάλα.

Τέλος, το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού αποφάσισε να καθιερώσει ένα Διεθνές Βραβείο Μετάφρασης, σε μεταφραστές ανεξαρτήτως εθνικότητας, "των οποίων το έργο θεωρείται παραδειγματικό και έχει αποσπάσει τη διεθνή προσοχή".​
Η τύχη αυτών των βραβείων αγνοείται (από μένα, τουλάχιστον). Ο Βουλγαράκης έφυγε, η ΝΔ φεύγει μεθαύριο, ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι θα μείνει από τον πολιτισμό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν μιλάμε για μαθηματικό έργο SBE, αλλά για δοκίμιο. .


Γιατί; Δε μετράνε για βιβλία αυτά; 
Άλλωστε δεν είναι όλα τα μαθηματικά βιβλία χωρίς ενδιαφέρον για το κοινό. 
Το Χάος του Γκλάικ, π.χ. (για να πω ένα all time classic στην τύχη), στην κατηγορία των μαθηματικών βιβλίων πέφτει. Και σίγουρα είχε δυσκολίες στη μετάφραση αυτός που την έκανε. 
Βλέπω ότι λέει ο Νίκελ έχει προβλεφτεί από το υπουργείο. Πάλι καλά, γιατί απ'ό,τι φαίνεται δεν θεωρείται αυτονόητο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2009)

To Χάος του Γκλάικ και το Θεώρημα του Παπαγάλου του Ντένι Γκετζ, για να πω ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα, θα μπορούσαν να περιλαμβάνονται και σε μια ειδική κατηγορία της λογοτεχνίας. 

Ως μαθηματικά βιβλία εξέλαβα αυτά με τις εξισώσεις και έβγαλα σπυράκια. Ζητώ συγγνώμη... Δεν κατάλαβα καλά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> To Χάος του Γκλάικ και το Θεώρημα του Παπαγάλου του Ντένι Γκετζ, για να πω ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα, θα μπορούσαν να περιλαμβάνονται και σε μια ειδική κατηγορία της λογοτεχνίας.



Ναι, στη μαθηματική κατηγορία


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κι εγώ απορώ γιατί να μη βραβεύονται και μεταφράσεις μη μυθοπλαστικών έργων.



Γιατί εκεί (στη λογοτεχνία) φαίνεται η μαεστρία του μεταφραστή. 

λογοτεχνία η [loγotexnía] Ο25 : 1. η καλλιέργεια του *έντεχνου *λόγου, τα γραπτά κείμενα που δεν περιορίζονται στην επικοινωνία αλλά παράγονται με *αισθητικές *αξιώσεις και αναζητήσεις ποιοτήτων και αξιών

Κάποιες ειδικές κατηγορίες, θα έπρεπε ίσως να περιλαμβάνουν τα δοκίμια, τα φιλοσοφικά κείμενα και κάποιες άλλες ειδικές κατηγορίες (π.χ. θρησκευτικά κλπ.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το Δελτίο Τύπου του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ:

Την Τετάρτη, 7 Οκτωβρίου στις 8.00 μ.μ. στο Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες της Αθήνας έγινε η απονομή των *Βραβείων Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2009*, από το *Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου* (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) και τα μορφωτικά ινστιτούτα της Αθήνας (*Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο, Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε, Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες* και *Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο*) σε πέντε μεταφραστές της βρετανικής, γαλλόφωνης, γερμανικής, ισπανόφωνης και ιταλικής λογοτεχνίας.

Βραβεύτηκαν οι:

*ΑΘΗΝΑ ΚΑΚΟΥΡΗ* με το Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης βρετανικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Το μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρουντ_ του Charles Dickens από τις εκδόσεις Εστία.
Συνυποψήφιοι στην τελική λίστα ήταν η Χριστίνα-Πηγή Κουτρουμπά για το βιβλίο _Η τριλογία των επαναστάσεων-Δόκτωρ Κοπέρνικος, Κέπλερ, Το γράμμα του Νεύτωνα_ του John Banville (Κέδρος) και ο Γιώργος Μπλάνας για το βιβλίο _Κάθρην: Μια ιστορία_ του William Makepeace Thackeray (Νεφέλη).

*ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΙΔΗΣ* με το Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης γαλλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Στο café της χαμένης νιότης_ του Patrick Modiano από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις.
Συνυποψήφιοι στην τελική λίστα ήταν ο Θωμάς Σκάσσης για το βιβλίο _Ποιος σκότωσε τον Έντουιν Ντρουντ_ του Jean-Pierre Ohl (Εστία) και ο Ανδρέας Στάικος για το βιβλίο _Ζωρζ Νταντέν ή Ο ανύπαρκτος σύζυγος_ του Molière (Κίχλη).

*ΙΑΚΩΒΟΣ ΚΟΠΕΡΤΙ* με το Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης γερμανικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Η Βίβλος του Διαβόλου_ του Richard Dübell από τις εκδόσεις Λιβάνη.
Συνυποψήφιοι στην τελική λίστα ήταν η Άντζη Σαλταμπάση για το βιβλίο _Μόνος στο Βερολίνο_ του Hans Fallada (Πόλις) και ο Ηλίας Τσιριγκάκης για το βιβλίο _Η στιγμή του έρωτα_ του Martin Walser (Εστία). 

*ΕΦΗ ΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ* με το Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Κονστάνσια και άλλες ιστορίες για παρθένους_ του Carlos Fuentes από τις εκδόσεις Άγρα.
Συνυποψήφιες στην τελική λίστα ήταν η Βασιλική Κνήτου για το βιβλίο _Το βιβλίο του Μανουέλ_ του Julio Cortázar (Κέδρος) και η Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για το βιβλίο _Το τέλος της τρέλας_ του Jorge Volpi (Αλεξάνδρεια). 

*ΜΑΡΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΔΟΥ* με το Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης ιταλικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Γόμορρα_ του Roberto Saviano από τις εκδόσεις Πατάκη.
Συνυποψήφιοι στην τελική λίστα ήταν ο Δημήτρης Γουρίδης για το βιβλίο _Στάχτη_ της Grazia Deledda (Ροές) και ο Γιάννης Η. Παππάς για το βιβλίο _Mottetti-20 Ερωτικά ποιήματα_ του Eugenio Montale (Οδός Πανός). ​


Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, αλλά ιδίως στο μέλος μας. :)


----------



## stathis (Oct 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, αλλά ιδίως στο μέλος μας. :)


Το οποίο είναι..;

(Όσοι προβληματιστήκατε από τη διπλή εμφάνιση του Έντουιν Ντρουντ στους τίτλους των βιβλίων, εδώ θα βρείτε σχετικό μακροσκελές άρθρο για δυνατούς λύτες.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2009)

stathis said:


> Το οποίο είναι..;


Θα πρέπει να σεβαστώ την ανωνυμία των χρηστωνύμων, ακόμα κι όταν είναι εύκολη η αποκωδικοποίηση. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με μέλος του υπό ίδρυση ΣΜΕΔ, στην απονομή των βραβείων ανακοινώθηκαν δύο «καινοτομίες» που θα ισχύσουν από το 2010:

1. Η κατηγορία «αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας» (εννοεί «βρετανικής») θα μετονομαστεί σε «αγγλόφωνη» και θα περιλαμβάνει και την αμερικανική λογοτεχνία (σε συνεργασία με την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση).

2. Η υποβολή των υποψηφιοτήτων δεν θα γίνεται πλέον από εκδότες ή/και μεταφραστές. Υποψήφιες θα είναι όλες οι εκδοθείσες μεταφράσεις που θα έχουν κατατεθεί στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> 1. Η κατηγορία «αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας» (εννοεί «βρετανικής») θα μετονομαστεί σε «αγγλόφωνη» και θα περιλαμβάνει και την αμερικανική λογοτεχνία (σε συνεργασία με την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση).


Χμ, και τι θα γίνει με την αγγλόφωνη λογοτεχνία του Καναδά, της Αυστραλίας, της Ινδίας, της Καραϊβικής κλπ;
Τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτά τα μερη ακούγονται πιο πολύ στη λογοτεχνία. 


nickel said:


> 2. Η υποβολή των υποψηφιοτήτων δεν θα γίνεται πλέον από εκδότες ή/και μεταφραστές. Υποψήφιες θα είναι όλες οι εκδοθείσες μεταφράσεις που θα έχουν κατατεθεί στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη.


Έχουν όρεξη για δουλειά οι επιτροπές 

Μια απορία: πώς κρίνεται μια μετάφραση για βραβείο; Διαβάζει ο κριτής και το πρωτότυπο και τη μετάφραση ή μόνο τη μετάφραση;


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Άλλωστε, ο John Banville είναι Ιρλανδός.
> 
> Στις υποψηφιότητες του 2007 υπήρχαν δύο Νοτιοαφρικανοί, ο Κούτσι και η Γκόρντιμερ. Το 2008 είχαν την κόρη Ντεσάι, που είναι Ινδή και μένει μόνιμα στην Αμερική.
> 
> Θα έχουν κάποιον καλό λόγο, κι εμείς την περιέργεια να τον μάθουμε. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι είναι στη Βρετανία.



Νίκο, ο Coetzee τονίζεται Κουτσί, όχι Κούτσι. Έχω ιδιόχειρο γράμμα του ίδιου (προ εικοσαετίας...) που μου εξηγεί πώς προφέρεται και πώς τονίζεται το όνομά του. Ήταν τότε που εξέδωσα στο Κρύσταλλο το μυθιστόρημά του "Περιμένοντας τους Βαρβάρους" (πολύ προτού πάρει Booker και Nobel).


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

arberlis said:


> Νίκο, ο Coetzee τονίζεται Κουτσί, όχι Κούτσι.


Άθλιος παρατονισμός, όχι μόνο επειδή θα έπρεπε να θυμάμαι εκείνη την ιστορία, αλλά και γιατί η αγγλική Wikipedia τον προφέρει σωστά, /kʊtˈsiː/, σύμφωνα με αυτό το κείμενο του BBC:
However, that vowel can also be pronounced as a monophthong (kuut-SEE), especially by those from the south of the country, and *this is the pronunciation that the author uses* and prefers the BBC to use too.

Βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα είσαι ίσως η εξαίρεση, σίγουρα η μειονότητα. Η Βικιπαίδεια επίσης παρατονίζει ενώ στη βάση Biblionet, που γράφουν το όνομα με πεζά, του σηκώνουν τον τόνο (φταίει που πήραν έτσι τα στοιχεία; που μετατρέπουν τα κεφαλαία κατά το δοκούν; δεν ξέρω). Διότι οι τίτλοι στα εξώφυλλα δεν βοηθάνε: στα περισσότερα είναι με κεφαλαία. Μπορεί να έπεσε κι αυτό το όνομα θύμα του συνδρόμου Ήστον-Έσσε. Σε κάνα-δυο περιπτώσεις που τον τονίζουν σωστά (αλλά και με _Τζων_ αντί για _Τζον_), του κοτσάρουν κι ένα «υ» στο τέλος, «Κουτσύ», γιατί βέβαια το «Κουτσή» θα... χώλαινε. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μια απορία: πώς κρίνεται μια μετάφραση για βραβείο; Διαβάζει ο κριτής και το πρωτότυπο και τη μετάφραση ή μόνο τη μετάφραση;


Μαθαίνω ότι οι κριτές διαβάζουν τα μεταφρασμένα βιβλία και, οι πιο ευσυνείδητοι (που μπορεί να είναι και όλοι), αντιπαραβάλλουν κάποια σημεία με το πρωτότυπο κείμενο. Προσθέτω εγώ: Αν το πρωτότυπο κείμενο είναι γνωστό, ξέρεις ποια είναι τα δυνατά και τα δύσκολα σημεία του κειμένου. Επίσης, όταν ένα κομμάτι ρέει πολύ όμορφα στη μετάφραση, θα πρέπει να γίνεται έλεγχος μήπως υπάρχουν στρογγυλέματα και ισοπεδώσεις.


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε κάνα-δυο περιπτώσεις που τον τονίζουν σωστά (αλλά και με _Τζων_ αντί για _Τζον_), του κοτσάρουν κι ένα «υ» στο τέλος, «Κουτσύ», γιατί βέβαια το «Κουτσή» θα... χώλαινε. :)




Εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεταγραφής. Οι λύσεις που έχουμε είναι Κουτσή, Κουτσί και Κουτσύ. Το πρώτο αποκλείεται για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Το Κουτσί προσωπικά δεν με ικανοποιεί γιατί είναι σαν ουδέτερο (το κουτσί, τα κουτσιά). Ωστόσο, συμμορφώθηκα απρόθυμα, για να μην πάω κόντρα σε κάποιους κανόνες (?) του συναφιού των διορθωτών. (Τώρα, από ποιους θεσμοθετούνται αυτοί οι κανόνες και ποια είναι η νομιμοποίησή τους είναι άλλο μεγάλο θέμα και πρόβλημα.) Προτιμώ το Κουτσύ (κατά το Καμύ). Ίσως θα έπρεπε να επιμείνω.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μαθαίνω ότι οι κριτές διαβάζουν τα μεταφρασμένα βιβλία και, οι πιο ευσυνείδητοι (που μπορεί να είναι και όλοι), αντιπαραβάλλουν κάποια σημεία με το πρωτότυπο κείμενο. Προσθέτω εγώ: Αν το πρωτότυπο κείμενο είναι γνωστό, ξέρεις ποια είναι τα δυνατά και τα δύσκολα σημεία του κειμένου. Επίσης, όταν ένα κομμάτι ρέει πολύ όμορφα στη μετάφραση, θα πρέπει να γίνεται έλεγχος μήπως υπάρχουν στρογγυλέματα και ισοπεδώσεις.



Αυτό μού κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση, γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να δοθεί βραβείο μετάφρασης έτσι. Πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς πολύ καλά το κείμενο -μέσα κι έξω- και τον συγγραφέα, για να μπορεί να κρίνει τη μετάφραση. Αλλιώς, ένας καλός χειριστής του λόγου, άνετα μπορεί να κρύψει παρανοήσεις και άλλες ομορφιές σε ένα κατά τα άλλα καλοδουλεμένο κείμενο. Άλλωστε, έχει συμβεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλιώς, ένας καλός χειριστής του λόγου, άνετα μπορεί να κρύψει παρανοήσεις και άλλες ομορφιές σε ένα κατά τα άλλα καλοδουλεμένο κείμενο.


Μια λύση τότε θα ήταν να δίνονται βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης και αριστοτεχνικής απόκρυψης. :)


----------

